# Is it normal for him to be so calm??



## Gsdmama79 (Mar 5, 2013)

My boy is just over 5 months and he is so chill! He sleeps through the night and has almost from the start. He plays a little bit with our 7 year old Golden at night (rough housing, growling, rolling around, play biting her neck and legs, etc) but other than that, he is content to lay around! He is in great health. UTD on shots. We walk in the evening and his max is 1 mile before he collapses. Sometimes sooner. Just wondering if this is normal behavior. Is this the calm before the storm?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Is this post meant to incite jealousy? 

I've seen some really good/easy puppies, your's is just one of them.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Make the most of it, my girl was very calm at 5 months, now at 9 months she's still good because of obedience training, but is discovering her drive and high energy!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I spent lots of money at the vet trying to figure out what was wrong with my guy as a pup, because he was also super mellow. Now he's three and more energetic than he ever was as a puppy, but also very manageable because the mellowness made training easy! You are very lucky


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup was calm and he's still calm. it's easy to get
him going. outside my dog is active. inside he's calm 
unless i get him started.

when my dog was a pup i didn't walk him to the point where
he collapsed. we built up to a mile walk. my dog was 15 months 
maybe 18 months when we reached the 5 mile mark.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Our 5 month old is he same way. He's the only one out of my 3 dogs that hides when we take the leash out, but once we get going he is fine. Everyone comments on how calm he he is. In fact so many comments I was worried something was wrong. But the vet says he's fine. He loves to play when we are ready but if we're relaxing at home, he's just as comfortable to lie down and play with a chew toy. Took 4 days to potty train, roams the house at night with no issues tearing up things. i consider my self very blessed lol. Lately his prey drive has been getting better and he finally retrieves the ball and chases lizards. I think the energy will come later but they may never have the energy level as some other dogs. Which is fine with me.


----------



## Gsdmama79 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I have been trying for a couple of months to get him into a training series with the trainer at our vets office. Both the trainer and my vet are used to GSDs. My vet raises them and I believe the trainer has too. He starts August 10. I am thrilled  I hope that his energy comes up a little bit as I am going to be able to be home with him everyday and I would like to be able to be a bit more active with him. However, if he stays this way I will be okay with that too. Not trying to incite jealousy; just curious as I thought since he was supposed to be in the puppy stage, he would have the energy of a puppy!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Our 5 month old is he same way. He's the only one out of my 3 dogs that hides when we take the leash out, but once we get going he is fine. Everyone comments on how calm he he is. In fact so many comments I was worried something was wrong. But the vet says he's fine. He loves to play when we are ready but if we're relaxing at home, he's just as comfortable to lie down and play with a chew toy. Took 4 days to potty train, roams the house at night with no issues tearing up things. i consider my self very blessed lol. Lately his prey drive has been getting better and he finally retrieves the ball and chases lizards. I think the energy will come later but they may never have the energy level as some other dogs. Which is fine with me.



Update: what a difference 2 weeks make. Since hitting 5 1/2 months my pup is really taking to playing ball, running around and has a higher energy drive than before. It's not high drive but its more than before. He's not sleeping as much. Loves cuddling more and more and wants to do things all the time. He doesnt get tired on walks anymore. me thinks it's time to get a flirt pole. 

How is your puppy doing?


----------



## Gsdmama79 (Mar 5, 2013)

His energy is starting to pick up!! We walk every morning and I am thinking of walking him at night to. He is still lazy during the day but is energetic until after his walk and then it picks up again in the evening. I am thrilled to see that he may have the energy to do more activities. His obedience training starts on Aug 10. Thanks for checking on him!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

